# Code Red RipCord Vs. Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter



## fultncntygiants (Sep 20, 2010)

i am buying a Hoyt Turbohawk #70 but probably have it set at #65. 28 1/2 draw. i don't know fps. I need to hear what rest is better and why, i cant make up my mind alone so i was wondering if i could have some help. any suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

this belongs in the general archery forum


----------

